# Why did you join?



## Yvonne G (Feb 17, 2009)

I thought it might be interesting to see why you joined the tortoise forum. I'll start off:

I was told about the forum by Laura in Sacramento. She knew I belonged to some turtle and tortoise YAHOOgroups and told me I might enjoy the forum too. I have been involved with turtles and tortoises ever since my son came home from the service, bought a rottweiller pup who wanted to chew his turtles, and asked me if I would take them. That was in the early '70's. At that time there wasn't the internet to find info, so I joined several national turtle clubs and bought as many books as I could afford. My collection has grown over the years, but I'm always learning new things. So I joined the forum to see if there was something new for me to learn from these new people. And along the way I've made some nice, new forum friends.

Yvonne


----------



## Isa (Feb 17, 2009)

When I bought Hermy, the vet and the guy at the pet store told me all I knew about tortoises (in other words, I knew not that much  ). I wanted to verify the info that they told me so I went on the internet, and I found this site. There is a lot of knowledge on this site and everyone here is so friendly. I am so happy I found this site


----------



## TKCARDANDCOIN (Feb 17, 2009)

I happened upon this forum a little over a year ago why i was looking up info on a greek tortoise for a friend.I was looking over some of the old posts and i decided to join.I have been keeping turtles since the mid 80's when i got my first box turtle and i still have him!Over the years i expanded my collection to include turtles and tortoises.Overall i think this is a great place to pick up some information and i enjoy reading anything related to the hobby!I also enjoy looking at the pictures of everyone elses turtles and torts!


----------



## Clementine_3 (Feb 17, 2009)

I joined when I got Turtle. I had, over the years, read about torts as I've always wanted one but needed more than 'basic' information. It's been my experience that when you need info you go to those who truly know, those who are actually doing...and you guys are certainly doing!! When I got my Leopard geckos I joined a reptile forum, when I got my snakes I joined a few forums that deal mostly with snakes so it only made sense to join a tort forum when I got a tort. 
I'm truly very glad I found you guys, Turtle and I appreciate and have learned much from the wealth of knowledge here


----------



## galvinkaos (Feb 17, 2009)

After I was given the kids, Doris and Fred with no notice. We came home and I went online to find out everything I needed to know about tortoises. I googled something which brought up a link to a thread on TFO. I read it and then read a bunch of other threads. I just kept reading threads and decided I wanted to join so I could ask all the informed people here some questions. I have found lots of friendly and experienced people here. Thank you for the answers I have found, been given and will need in the future. 

Dawna


----------



## Laura (Feb 17, 2009)

To learn and educate myself and others. 
and Ive 'met' some great people in the process. 
Heard about it off Craigs list


----------



## Chadam (Feb 17, 2009)

We didn't know much about torts when Santa brought a Russian "Snappy" this year for my 6 year old daughter Brenna. Started looking online for info on him and found this site, read a little bit and found out that the people at petco did not give us very good advise. There is a ton of knowledge and it has become a habbit of looking here about every day. Snappy is a wonderful pet for us and would like to have more someday. Thanks to everyone who has replied to our ?'s and thanks Yvonne you have been very helpful.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Feb 17, 2009)

I had just been plugging along doing what I had been told was "proper" care and had decided to look up more info. So, now here I am 1 1/2 yrs. later still learning and enjoying every moment. I really enjoy my forum family. Plus, it is something in my house that is only mine!


----------



## Kristina (Feb 17, 2009)

I belong to several forums, but most of them focus more on turtles than torts. I saw a post one day, either on ATP or TT about this forum, saying it had a great section dedicated to Sulcatas, so I came over to check it out....

I lurked for three days or so, read a bunch of back posts, and decided I liked it so here I am 

Kristina


----------



## terryo (Feb 17, 2009)

I've kept water turtles for over 20 years, and had a boxie since I was 4, that my Dad brought home to me. That was 60 years ago. My last son went off to college two years ago, and I decided to get a Tortoise. I did a lot of research before deciding to get a Cherry Head and this is one of the first forums I found. I lurked for a while, reading every thread, and when I got Pio, I started posting. I love this forum the best of all, out there.
By the way, last summer was the first time that our old boxie, Frank, didn't come up from hibernating. He has been in my parents yard for 60 years.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 17, 2009)

terryo said:


> By the way, last summer was the first time that our old boxie, Frank, didn't come up from hibernating. He has been in my parents yard for 60 years.



I'm so sorry about Frank...but WOW!! 60 years! What a wonderful life he had. (And I really love seeing your shots of Pio's enclosure)

Yvonne


----------



## terryo (Feb 17, 2009)

Thank you Yvonne...I appreciate that.


----------



## Crazy1 (Feb 17, 2009)

IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢d had reptiles since I was a kid. Snakes, lizards, horn toads, Alligators, turtles, tortoises you name it.
Like Yvonne said that was way before personal computers. We move a lot so we never kept any pet very long.
Then came marriage, children, divorce, remarriage, divorce, cancer, then and a very important cruise. A friend and I went on a Mexico cruise and one of the things we did was go to a sea turtle rescue in Mexico and was able to learn a little about the sea turtles and name, hold and release one hatchling a week old. I started thinking; I might like to get a turtle again. I began doing research on the internet. Thought and researched over a year. Decided I wanted a tortoise. Found two wonderful Greeks that had been turned into a Reptile Store and after a year or so Found Tortoiseforum.org. Josh started it on 8/16/07 I joined on 8/21/07. I was on Yahoo groups first but since joining TF have not been back. I belong to the CTTC and rarely miss a month. I spend quite a bit of time on here and have found some wonderful people I am proud to say are my internet family and friends. And yes I have been back to the Sea Turtle rescue in Mexico.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Feb 17, 2009)

I like to be on a forum for any interest of mine...I started off on another forum but they were more geared to turtles, so I found this one. I tend to like to give advice too. It always helps to chat with people of similar interest--with such unique interests, it's tough to meet anyone in real life that has the same interest.

I also had quite a few questions starting out! The actual care sheets and stuff don't give the day to day advice and detailed info like we all here like. I didn't see one care sheet that said spring mix--they just list all the different ok lettuces, for example. Didn't think of that.


----------



## BigBiscuit (Feb 17, 2009)

While my brother was in town with his family for the birth of our daughter a few months ago, he surprised my wife and I with a greek tortoise for our son. As if we weren't overwhelmed enough with the baby. Out of panic, I started scouring the internet for information on how to care for the little tort. I stumbled across this site, and have been a big fan ever since. I know for a fact that the help and support I receive from you guys has improved the quality and happiness of Smiley and our family.


Thank you,

Evan


----------



## stells (Feb 18, 2009)

To be nosey... hey at least i am honest.


----------



## tortelini (Feb 18, 2009)

When I first joined, it was in a desperate attempt to find information and advise on an injured and beloved tort. Now, after pouring over old posts and new.....I have learned so much more!! I am so glad I joined!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 18, 2009)

stells said:


> To be nosey... hey at least i am honest.



 LOL!!!

Yvonne


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 19, 2009)

The main reason was because Josh had come onto a forum I am on and posted about his new site. So I checked it out. There were just a couple of us then, but it felt like family.

When I started with these great animals, when you could walk into any pet store and find some interesting species at affordable prices (many are ones today you can rarely find). The problem was finding the information to care for them. I joined the local herp clubs within about a 250 mile radius, but was usually the only tort person. I didn't have a computer and even then when I got a chance to get time on one, information was hard to come by. I bought the books and even joined a CTTC group in order to get information that way. Unlike Robyn, I never made a single meeting.  Was just a little far from my home in Nebraska. 

When there was a sympossium in LA, I got on a plane with my knees shaking and flew out there. I didn't know a single person in the area and here I was a country bumpkin (who had barely left Nebraska before) all by myself in this big city. I had a blast! I had arrived early so I could see some sights. One morning I set out for San Diego and went to the zoo and to Sea World. On the way back I went to a sea lion rescue place and walked into a ocean. I picked an actual shell off of a beach. Even went to an aquarium and got to see sea turtles. I can't convey in words the magic that day was to me. So many first or once in a lifetime experiences for me. That was before even dragging my shy self into the rooms brimming with actual tortoise folks there for the symposium. 

Today things are so different, it's sorta hard to believe the changes. Today I still get all the books and mags out there I can, but I also belong to many sites. The variety helps bring in a lot of new information and ideas to incorporate into my own groups or to share. The best side benefit is, I get to meet and enjoy some great folks this way too.


----------

